# Best French photo ever....!



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Over the moon at Team Sky's performance and Bradley Wiggins winning the Tour de France so it's great photo of the team BUT the best thing ever is the Union flag flying at the Arc d'Triomphe!!! GET IN!!


----------



## billc (Jul 28, 2012)

Well...this might not be the "best" French photo ever, but it sure beats a bunch of guys on bikes...


----------



## Steve Works (Apr 18, 2013)

What?! France is not only about bicycles and wine? I have been living a lie!
_____________________________
Steve Works
top champagne
best champagne brands


----------

